

Dropbox stopping Public folders on new accts after July 31st - pudquick

Just received this email from them:<p>We wanted to let our developers know about an upcoming change to the Public folder for all user accounts. In April, we launched the ability to share any file or folder in your Dropbox with a simple link. This new sharing mechanism is a more generalized, scalable way to support many of the same use cases as the Public folder.<p>After July 31, we will no longer create Public folders in any new Dropbox accounts. If your app depends on Public folders, we recommend switching to the /shares API call. Public folders in existing accounts, however, will continue to function as before.<p>Please email us at api-program@dropbox.com if you have any questions or concerns.<p>- Dropbox API Team
======
derefr
I wonder--will new users after the cutoff be able to just _create_ a folder
named Public in their Dropbox root, and have it act semantically like a Public
folder does now? I've deleted my Public folder before, and after recreating it
it's still "the" Public folder.

~~~
iambateman
Doubt it. It sounds like every folder is the "public" folder, in a sense. It's
about time, too.

------
pudquick
Relevant API:

<https://www.dropbox.com/developers/reference/api#shares>

